

Ask HN: Anybody supported themselves through blog earnings? - bhavin

I was wondering if mythical live-on-blog-earning thing really exists except for really famous bloggers... anybody here earned enough from blogs at any point in time to support themselves financially?
======
petercooper
Yep. For two years or so, my /personal/ blog was bringing in 2-5k a month on
Adsense, with one month even almost hitting 10k. Now? A couple hundred bucks
at best. Entirely luck.

Now, my programming blog makes enough through advertising and job listings to
support me and my family, though I do have other revenue streams.

------
jws
In two years of AdSense on my blog I have accumulated $5.04. At this rate,
some time in 2030 or so Google will cut me a $50 check.

I suspect I am near the median.

------
saundby
Not I. But then, those famous bloggers are famous for managing to do so, in
part, right?

I think part of the idea is that you also earn money off of products that
result from the blog, as well as the blog itself. If your articles roll nicely
into books that can sell, for example. Or sell t-shirts. Or if you have a
webcomic with characters you can sell as plushies. All the little things add
up to a living when you use the blog properly.

If that's what you want to do, those really famous bloggers are worth looking
into, at least the ones who earned their fame as bloggers, but the ones who
earned fame then became bloggers will have to do the right things, too, to
make blogging pay off enough to keep doing that, as opposed to earning money
off their fame in some other way.

